# Whatever next "Coco Hops"



## wide eyed and legless (23/10/13)

http://www.ibuaftershave.com/


----------



## Yob (23/10/13)

Dry hopped for two weeks? Likely to be too grassy but may mellow over time....


----------



## WarmBeer (23/10/13)

Problem.

This is the only type likely to be attracted to you...







YMMV.


----------



## bradsbrew (23/10/13)

Great, I can see Incider making his own aftershave for swaps now. He'll probably use chinese cascade in an endeavour to charm a drunk brewer into his swag with all that piney goodness, but I bet he smells like off cheese, again


----------



## Black Devil Dog (23/10/13)

It's made from Witch Hazel.






Looks ok to me.


----------



## bum (23/10/13)

> * test on skin before using


Thanks for that. Could have been disastrous otherwise.


----------

